# New Side by Side Availability



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

plant Mullein too


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

GIDEON said:


> For now, smart money say's to stock up.


Costco is already limiting purchases of TP.









Costco brings back purchase limits on water, toilet paper, and more


The membership-only warehouse chain said it wants to make sure those items stay on shelves as it copes with supply chain challenges.




www.today.com


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Our sams club is out.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Ranger Ray said:


> Our sams club is out.


Shelves are stocked in my basement. Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Scott L (Dec 16, 2005)

New Inventory | Lapeer Honda® Michigan 
They were stacked up here last year....I see he is down to one. Picked up the 500 Pioneer for the wife, with windshield and roof. Almost as good as my 04 Rubicon


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I started looking for a UTV back in november but of course there was nothing on the floor to even sit in. Every dealer I called was pushing me to order with no real concrete delivery date but having never seen the model I wanted in person I wasn't going to do that. I would randomly check several dealer sites to see what they had in stock which was such a headache because 99-100 times what said "in stock" wasn't. But I kept checking and found what I wanted in stock and drove down the same day and bought it, that was in April.

It had been ordered and then the buyer backed out and I just happened to check on the right day. It wasn't available for more than a few hours and wouldn't have lasted a few days had I not jumped on it.

I had a couple buddies order machines and it took a few months to get them.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Stopped in a my dealership on our way home from deer camp saturday. I told my salesperson I would check in with him once a month on availability. Well he heard from Honda day before and they opened up orders but not on the 520 series, crap. But they did offer this dealership a wish list to apply for (crazy huh). Should know within 2 weeks if my wish will come true. Salesman said in 30 years never seen them offer a wish list. Also the wish list could be 21 or 22 model years, apparently cancellations of previously ordered units could be available and at this point i will take whatever they can get me.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

newaygogeorge said:


> Stopped in a my dealership on our way home from deer camp saturday. I told my salesperson I would check in with him once a month on availability. Well he heard from Honda day before and they opened up orders but not on the 520 series, crap. But they did offer this dealership a wish list to apply for (crazy huh). Should know within 2 weeks if my wish will come true. Salesman said in 30 years never seen them offer a wish list. Also the wish list could be 21 or 22 model years, apparently cancellations of previously ordered units could be available and at this point i will take whatever they can get me.


As long as you pay them full retail,? Right?

They are manufacturing half as many units and selling them at full price. I don’t know how long that will go on for.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

try buying a Minn Kota I pilot

Same thing


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Gamekeeper said:


> As long as you pay them full retail,? Right?
> 
> They are manufacturing half as many units and selling them at full price. I don’t know how long that will go on for.


Agree Gamekeeper
If you have the ability to sit out this ridiculous retain period we are experiencing it could/should pay off. Many including myself have a life to live though especially at my age and waiting too long to make specific purchases to complete/fulfill important projects such as home building, USDA contracts just to name a few are in a pickle. I do not like it at all, but like others we are trying to best navigate through this, I will get something out of this specific purchase such as throw-in accessories etc. to somewhat ease the unnecessary additional cost. Try finding a used vehicle in decent shape for a decent price, good luck. i think at this point i would rather pay a higher price, gain a warranty, and receive some throw in accessories than overpay for a used vehicle without a warranty of some sort.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Let me know what “throw-in’s” they cough up.
The local dealer said they can’t incentivize or they’d lose their franchise.

I can see their point though, thery are selling everything that they can get for a full mark up plus, so why would they give me a helmet?


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Gamekeeper said:


> Let me know what “throw-in’s” they cough up.
> The local dealer said they can’t incentivize or they’d lose their franchise.


 yep will do, i thought the same thing up front before asking. In my case it will be a stocked item as my salesman said even many accessories are back ordered. i do not expect much. I have already listed/priced out my aftermarket items to order once i know our S X S is officially in the queue.
I like my salesman so far he has been the best to work with since i started this adventure. It will be our local dealer once we move to the area as i explained this to him so maybe long term business is what he is thinking but only time will tell. Eitherway i am going this route and not looking back, the projects I have scheduled for next year will not go away and i am glad it's my new Job!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

My side by side is one thing I would not even consider parting with if I was offered big bucks. I can't think of anything I use outdoors that improves my life more than the ranger 900.


----------



## wruebs (Nov 18, 2003)

The Polaris Ranger Northstar I ordered on 7-16-21 now has a delivery date for March/April. It got pushed out twice in the last 3 weeks. I'm ok with waiting longer but my fear is that they will want more money. I have a purchase agreement with a non-fundable $2500 deposit. Guys at work tell me that this has been happening; not honoring the original quote. I'm nervous.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

I hope that does not happen wruebs, they should of had new order pricing straight from Polaris that they quoted you on. I am still waiting for official 2022 Honda pricing for my specific model. good luck


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

*Thor Industries racks up $14 billion order backlog amid sustained RV demand.*

This is the company that owns Jayco, and Airstream RVs. And this was back in June.









Thor Industries racks up $14 billion order backlog amid sustained RV demand


Thor Industries CEO Bob Martin said the recreational vehicle maker is struggling to replenish dealer inventories after backlog grew 32.5% quarter over quarter.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Fishndude said:


> *Thor Industries racks up $14 billion order backlog amid sustained RV demand.*
> 
> This is the company that owns Jayco, and Airstream RVs. And this was back in June.
> 
> ...


Yep.

That’s called too much money, chasing too few goods. Definition of inflation.

I hadn’t thought about these outfits jacking the price up another 20% after you made your deposit.
I’m guessing that ultimately the dealer will give you back your deposit money if you balk at the price Increase. The dealer doesn’t want to be sued, so he’s going to do everything he can to get rid of you, and any unit that he does get in, he’ll have no trouble selling for the new price.

But they aren’t going to let you walk out of their show room with any of THEIR money that’s for sure.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

MossyHorns said:


> Be prepared to pay sticker price. When I was getting prices for my Kodiak I had a dealer quote me more than sticker.


that’s not uncommon, unfortunately you have to be unscrupulous and play the dealers against each other.


----------



## wruebs (Nov 18, 2003)

Update from my dealer, they received an email from Polaris which stated that orders *shipped* after March may be subjected to a surcharge. Dealer told me this is from Polaris and they have no control over this.
Here we go.....


----------



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

I purchased a Coleman UT400 11 months ago from Tractor Supply in Coldwater Michigan on sale for $5,999.00 regularly $6999.00, today the same machine at the store in Three Rivers was $8,500.00. I have used mine back and forth from my deer stand last year and this year, because of health reasons I am unable to walk the ruff terrain and distance. It has carried not only my limits of deer but as well as others we hunt with. Purchased a 6' plow for light snow and haven't had any issues with this machine on the farm or around our property. For what I purchased it for it has performed great.


----------

